# open gl problem - 2grafikkarten - cinema 4d



## Ador (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Hier ein Paar Daten:
3 Monitore, 2 Grafikkarten.
1: Ati Radeon 3870 PCIe -->2 Monitore angeschlossen
2: Ati Radeon 7000 PCI -->1 Monitor angeschlossen

So erstmal funktioniert alles, ich bekomme ings. 4 Monitore unter Windows XP pro angezeigt und kann alle 3 angeschlossenen so Einstellen wie es soll, beide Grafikkarten sind also in Betrieb.

Nun zum Problem.
Sobald ich Open GL benutzen will, z.b. im Programm Cinema 4d von Maxon, dort kann ich zwischen Software Shading und Open Gl shading in den Einstellungen wählen, geht es nicht mehr. Software Shading funktioniert, ist aber natürlich deutlich langsamer und daher eigentlich nicht wirklich zu gebrauchen.
Stelle ich auf Open GL um, wird das Bild schwarz und nichts geht mehr.  Benutze ich Software shading mit aktivierter Radeon 7000, geht es, aber sehr sehr langsam. Ist auch logisch, die PCI Graka Radeon 7000 ist natürlich alt und langsam, soll auch eigentlich nichts groß Anzeigen, nur Browser Bilder usw.
Der Primäre Monitor ist natürlich an der 3870 angeschlossen und dort sind auch die Programme geöffnet. Trotzdem scheint aber die 7000 benutzt zu werden....?
Deaktiviere ich die Radeon 7000, geht alles Prima wie immer.

Was gibt es da noch für Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für mich? Die Radeon 7000 soll nur den einen Monitor der an sie geschlossen ist betreiben und sonst nichts, die Programme und der Primäre Monitor soll natürlich dort wo er auch angeschlossen ist mit der 3870 arbeiten.

mfg

PS: Wieso kann ich die Suchfunktion hier nicht mit "cinema 4d open gl" befragen?


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. Juni 2008)

Du solltest dich vllt mal nach einem OpenGL Treiber für deine relativ alten Radeons umsehen. Wobei ich nicht mal sicher bin ob aktuelles OpenGL unterstützt wird. Jedenfalls sind die Standardtreiber für DirectX ausgelegt.


----------



## Ador (26. Juni 2008)

hi,
Danke schonmal. Ich werd mal schauen ob ich das was finde, denke aber das es zu alt ist.

Interessant ist ja, dass die Radeon 7000 als Primäre Karte benutzt wird. Das lässt zumindest vermuten, denn Obwohl alles auf den beiden anderen Monitoren läuft, die an der 3870 angeschlossen sind, scheint die 7000 benutzt zu werden. Das würde ich gern ängern, dass die 7000er nur den 3 Bildschirm versorgt.


----------

